# Buriram in 2011



## Guest

Hello esteemed colleagues and fellow ex-pats!

I've been an ex-pat for most of my adult life, but still have some questions about Thailand, where I'd worked 2004-2006. I'm approaching the final leg of my service in the United Arab Emirates and am looking to move back to Thailand, this time Buriram. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what it takes or costs to build a modest home out there? The land is secure. I was just wondering what it would take to build a home for say...4 people. Nothing extravagant like the monstrous homes I have seen other farang build, but something modest and comfortable enough for my current family of three.

Thank you for your time and reading. 
lane:


----------



## Guest

It depends a lot on build quality and location. And we all have different ideas of what represents a 'modest' property! But away from the most popular destinations, I've seen some nice if smallish family properties built for as little as 2 million baht.


----------



## Serendipity2

jpippy68 said:


> Hello esteemed colleagues and fellow ex-pats!
> 
> I've been an ex-pat for most of my adult life, but still have some questions about Thailand, where I'd worked 2004-2006. I'm approaching the final leg of my service in the United Arab Emirates and am looking to move back to Thailand, this time Buriram.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what it takes or costs to build a modest home out there? The land is secure. I was just wondering what it would take to build a home for say...4 people. Nothing extravagant like the monstrous homes I have seen other farang build, but something modest and comfortable enough for my current family of three.
> 
> Thank you for your time and reading.
> lane:



jpippy58,

It will also depend on where you want to live. I spent a few days in a Lisu village near Pai. My host's son was building a small but adequate home for his family consisting of he, his wife and one child. It was a modest but very nicely constructed home, tile floors, one bath. There was no kitchen [outside] but there was an indoor bath. I asked what it would cost to have them build me one and the cost was about THB600,000. The price didn't include land and the size was about 45 square meters.

If you build a good but native style home in Issan it will be much cheaper than if you build the exact same home in Bangkok or even Chiang Mai. One key think you really DO need to be careful of - wiring and making sure your system is grounded. They aren't all that good in Thailand and there have been many electrocuted due to improper or no grounding. You should also have modern breakers and, if possible, GFI outlets anywhere near water - bathroom and kitchen.

Are you aware that you may not own land in Thailand? If you're married to a Thai SHE can own the land and so long as you're married the two of you can but should you get "unmarried" you could lose everything. Most advise renting. That said, you CAN own the home on the land and have a lease agreement but it's always dodgy. Best advice - don't invest any more than you're willing to walk away from. Rent is cheap and if they should declare you persona non grata you at least don't own anything. When you own you become vulnerable. Anyway, while there are ways to protect yourself the best way is to own nothing - unless you are married and then treat your lovely bride very well! Best of luck

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2

Thank you for the sound advice. I was remiss in mentioning I am going to marry my thai girlfriend of one year. I understand a house comes with the proposal along with dowery, too. I'm just trying to get a feel for what I need to have saved and what it can get me when I do decide to build. 

Your advice on not owning anything is well taken. I've lived most of the last 10 years of my life in company housing. I think this move is going to be a bit different, though. I also plan on renting/leasing a place in Bangkok for the occasional weekend get away with family. The advice about electrical work is much appreciated. Thanks.

I will treat her very well as always.


----------



## Serendipity2

jpippy68 said:


> Serendipity2
> 
> Thank you for the sound advice. I was remiss in mentioning I am going to marry my thai girlfriend of one year. I understand a house comes with the proposal along with dowery, too. I'm just trying to get a feel for what I need to have saved and what it can get me when I do decide to build.
> 
> Your advice on not owning anything is well taken. I've lived most of the last 10 years of my life in company housing. I think this move is going to be a bit different, though. I also plan on renting/leasing a place in Bangkok for the occasional weekend get away with family. The advice about electrical work is much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> I will treat her very well as always.



jpippy,

Congratulations to the both of you. A short word on Sin Sot. Sin Sot is negotiable and not a requirement throughout Thailand. You can get quite a bit of info here on this forum - there have been many discussions about the subject. Usually [but not entirely] Sin Sot is to repay the bride's family for raising her and for the loss of her labor to the family. It's also [usually] for girls from farm communities like the Issan region where the entire family labors to survive. She may work in the "big city" but much of her money goes to help mom and dad. Sin Sot is only for a girl who has never married and for those in their "prime" meaning younger. If she is over 30 years of age Sin Sot is almost never required. The amount of Sin Sot is negotiated between the families. Since you have no family you should consider getting a "negotiator" to act on your behalf. You are at a huge disadvantage if you don't. 

If you are going to live with/near her parents she will be able to contribute to the "pot". If not, that's another consideration and you will be expected, as a couple, to contribute to the family - again negotiable. Before you get too deep do some studying on Sin Sot, have a talk with your intended and get some outside advice as well. If you can afford it, building her parents a house [and one for you as well] is fine - just remember that, unless you're really rich, your remaining money will slowly [or fastly] disappear as you will be in Thailand where you can't work. Good luck to the both of you!

Serendipity2


----------



## JWilliamson

*Informative*



Serendipity2 said:


> jpippy,
> 
> Congratulations to the both of you. A short word on Sin Sot. Sin Sot is negotiable and not a requirement throughout Thailand. You can get quite a bit of info here on this forum - there have been many discussions about the subject. Usually [but not entirely] Sin Sot is to repay the bride's family for raising her and for the loss of her labor to the family. It's also [usually] for girls from farm communities like the Issan region where the entire family labors to survive. She may work in the "big city" but much of her money goes to help mom and dad. Sin Sot is only for a girl who has never married and for those in their "prime" meaning younger. If she is over 30 years of age Sin Sot is almost never required. The amount of Sin Sot is negotiated between the families. Since you have no family you should consider getting a "negotiator" to act on your behalf. You are at a huge disadvantage if you don't.
> 
> If you are going to live with/near her parents she will be able to contribute to the "pot". If not, that's another consideration and you will be expected, as a couple, to contribute to the family - again negotiable. Before you get too deep do some studying on Sin Sot, have a talk with your intended and get some outside advice as well. If you can afford it, building her parents a house [and one for you as well] is fine - just remember that, unless you're really rich, your remaining money will slowly [or fastly] disappear as you will be in Thailand where you can't work. Good luck to the both of you!
> 
> Serendipity2


That was nicely put Serendipity2. JW


----------



## Guest

Thank you Seridipidy2. I have a better understanding of sin sot and where my intended and her family fit into it. I am curious why you wrote that I can't work in Thailand, though. I've worked there before and I intend to again. Did you mean I can't earn as much working in Burirum as in the UAE? 

Anyway, thank you very much. I've got a Thai couple helping me with some questions, and your information helps immensely, too.


----------



## Serendipity2

jpippy68 said:


> Thank you Seridipidy2. I have a better understanding of sin sot and where my intended and her family fit into it. I am curious why you wrote that I can't work in Thailand, though. I've worked there before and I intend to again. Did you mean I can't earn as much working in Burirum as in the UAE?
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much. I've got a Thai couple helping me with some questions, and your information helps immensely, too.



jpippy,

Sorry, perhaps I should have qualified my comment about work. Unless you have a work permit you may not work in Thailand. There are very few jobs expats can fill and none that are reserved strictly for Thais. Although that's the law there are many expats that do work - but they should always be aware if they are working illegally and they get caught they could be thrown in jail and then out of the country. Some end up owning businesses but again, technically, they can't work in the business. For example many own bars - but in the wives name - and skate by. Or they own real estate and act as managers with their spouse on the legal document showing ownership. The trouble arises if the wife gets mad and divorce raises it's ugly head or some business partner decides you're no longer needed but thanks for your cash contribution anyway. Boom, you're gone and they have your money. Good luck getting it back. That is why many own nothing other than an empty suitcase - just in case. 

One way you can protect yourself is to wait a year or three, see how the marriage is working before you build that home for the new parents. If it works well then you move ahead with building plans but if not you're able to salvage at least some of your investment. Hopefully that will not be the case but always remember, marry in haste - repent in leisure. I would still acquire the services of a good Sin Sot negotiator as you are at a distinct disadvantage. It's common so don't feel like you aren't being trustworthy. Tell your girl friend that you understand most Thais have Sin Sot negotiated by family but since you have no family you thought, to be fair to her, you need a negotiator lest you be unfair to her and her family. The negotiator will go to the family and see what they want, will be far more able to negotiate a fair and reasonable Sin Sot for your intended and everyone feels better. Remember, they have a vested interest in making sure their daughter is marrying someone of sufficient 'substance' to care for her and help them but are not so greedy as to kill the goose willing to lay the golden egg for them - unless they truly ARE greedy. If that is the case then take off the kid gloves and bargain hard. Keep in mind she'll be on YOUR side - if she's worth having. If not, better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> jpippy,
> 
> Sorry, perhaps I should have qualified my comment about work. Unless you have a work permit you may not work in Thailand. There are very few jobs expats can fill and none that are reserved strictly for Thais. Although that's the law there are many expats that do work - but they should always be aware if they are working illegally and they get caught they could be thrown in jail and then out of the country. Some end up owning businesses but again, technically, they can't work in the business. For example many own bars - but in the wives name - and skate by. Or they own real estate and act as managers with their spouse on the legal document showing ownership. The trouble arises if the wife gets mad and divorce raises it's ugly head or some business partner decides you're no longer needed but thanks for your cash contribution anyway. Boom, you're gone and they have your money. Good luck getting it back. That is why many own nothing other than an empty suitcase - just in case.
> 
> One way you can protect yourself is to wait a year or three, see how the marriage is working before you build that home for the new parents. If it works well then you move ahead with building plans but if not you're able to salvage at least some of your investment. Hopefully that will not be the case but always remember, marry in haste - repent in leisure. I would still acquire the services of a good Sin Sot negotiator as you are at a distinct disadvantage. It's common so don't feel like you aren't being trustworthy. Tell your girl friend that you understand most Thais have Sin Sot negotiated by family but since you have no family you thought, to be fair to her, you need a negotiator lest you be unfair to her and her family. The negotiator will go to the family and see what they want, will be far more able to negotiate a fair and reasonable Sin Sot for your intended and everyone feels better. Remember, they have a vested interest in making sure their daughter is marrying someone of sufficient 'substance' to care for her and help them but are not so greedy as to kill the goose willing to lay the golden egg for them - unless they truly ARE greedy. If that is the case then take off the kid gloves and bargain hard. Keep in mind she'll be on YOUR side - if she's worth having. If not, better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.
> 
> Serendipity2


:clap2: to you, Mr. Serendipity2 for taking the time to write. As I sit far away in my office in Abu Dhabi, it is somewhat comforting to know someone, albeit someone annonymous, takes the time on these forurms. 

I'm an English Instructor by trade, even in my own native country of America, and I've always been able to obtain decent posts complete with visas and work permits. As I've reached the 42nd year of my life with plenty of notches on the belt, but none so permanent, I've really had to hold back the emotional reigns of diving into a relationship with a Thai woman again. (Took some lumps in 2005, but that was a different time and a different me) 

This one is mature, already comes with a "family package", and just turned 30. Couldn't be happier with the situation as she is on the family farm taking care of her parents as they tend to do. I'm contracted to be here in the UAE until late 2011, so there is plenty of time to let things take their course. 
I am a little concerned about the differential in income potential I'll have once I set up shop in Burirum, but I've been saving and will cross that bridge when I get there. I never burn bridges and I'm sure I'd be welcome back to the UAE if money did become an issue. But I really like your idea of letting the marriage settle in for a few years before house #2 comes into play. Anyway, no need to get ahead of myself. I've met the parents and was grilled by 4 different grandparents on my last visit. I think they are happy with the situation, too, and in very thai style have wished us all the "chok di" possible. 

Again, thank you for your time.:clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2

jpippy68 said:


> :clap2: to you, Mr. Serendipity2 for taking the time to write. As I sit far away in my office in Abu Dhabi, it is somewhat comforting to know someone, albeit someone annonymous, takes the time on these forurms.
> 
> I'm an English Instructor by trade, even in my own native country of America, and I've always been able to obtain decent posts complete with visas and work permits. As I've reached the 42nd year of my life with plenty of notches on the belt, but none so permanent, I've really had to hold back the emotional reigns of diving into a relationship with a Thai woman again. (Took some lumps in 2005, but that was a different time and a different me)
> 
> This one is mature, already comes with a "family package", and just turned 30. Couldn't be happier with the situation as she is on the family farm taking care of her parents as they tend to do. I'm contracted to be here in the UAE until late 2011, so there is plenty of time to let things take their course.
> I am a little concerned about the differential in income potential I'll have once I set up shop in Burirum, but I've been saving and will cross that bridge when I get there. I never burn bridges and I'm sure I'd be welcome back to the UAE if money did become an issue. But I really like your idea of letting the marriage settle in for a few years before house #2 comes into play. Anyway, no need to get ahead of myself. I've met the parents and was grilled by 4 different grandparents on my last visit. I think they are happy with the situation, too, and in very thai style have wished us all the "chok di" possible.
> 
> Again, thank you for your time.:clap2:



jpippy,

Good to hear you are an experienced English teacher with credentials. You will still need a work visa but your employer will smooth the waters for you. Or should. If they don't, I'd look for another employer.

Also good to hear you've met your intended's parents. My only comment is that if she's 30 and has at least one child Sin Sot is virtually never given or asked for. The purpose of Sin Sot is to pay the family for raising a daughter desirable enough to marry but once she's been wedded and bedded the family should have already been paid Sin Sot by the first man. Again, I would consult a Sin Sot expert or get some advice from a trusted Thai - perhaps a family attorney with experience or someone that is in your corner and not in the family. Remember the "Golden Rule". He who has the gold makes the rule. Or another, "Success [or wealth] has a thousand fathers, failure [poverty] is an orphan". Not to disparage your future family but everyone will flatter you if you have money but if you don't [or they don't think you do] then you will see the true measure of friendship or love. 

Serendipity2


----------



## JWilliamson

*when you break out of your usual pattern, you discover more about yourself*

the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results. If you keep dating the same type of guy, or repeating a dating pattern that's not working for you, logic would tell you to try something different. It takes a lot of courage, though, to break out of your comfort zone into unknown territory.


----------



## JWilliamson

A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work.
Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, sees them, and hides in the
bedroom closet. Then the woman's husband also comes home. She puts
her lover in the closet, not realizing that the little boy is in there already.

The little boy says, 'Dark in here.'

The man says, 'Yes, it is.'

Boy - 'I have a golf ball.'

Man - 'That's nice.'

Boy - 'Want to buy it?'

Man - 'No, thanks.'

Boy - 'My dad's outside.'

Man - 'OK, how much?'

Boy - '$250.'

A few weeks later, it happens again that the boy and the lover are in the
closet together..

Boy - 'Dark in here.'

Man - 'Yes, it is.'

Boy - 'I have sand wedge.'

The lover, remembering the last time, asks the boy, 'How much?'

Boy - '$750.'

Man - 'Sold.'



A few days later, the boy's father says to the boy, 'Grab your sand wedge
and golf ball. Let's go outside and have some short game practice.' 

The boy says, 'I can't. I sold my ball and sand wedge, Dad.'

The father says, 'What?! How much did you sell them for?'

Boy - '$1,000.'


The father says, 'That's terrible to overcharge your friends like that. That is
far more than those two things cost. I'm going to take you to church and
make you confess.'




They go to the church and the father makes the little boy sit in the
confession booth and he closes the door.

The boy says, 'Dark in here.'

The priest says, 'Don't start that **** with me again. You're in my closet now!


----------



## Serendipity2

JWilliamson said:


> A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work.
> Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, sees them, and hides in the
> bedroom closet. Then the woman's husband also comes home. She puts
> her lover in the closet, not realizing that the little boy is in there already.
> 
> The little boy says, 'Dark in here.'
> 
> The man says, 'Yes, it is.'
> 
> Boy - 'I have a golf ball.'
> 
> Man - 'That's nice.'
> 
> Boy - 'Want to buy it?'
> 
> Man - 'No, thanks.'
> 
> Boy - 'My dad's outside.'
> 
> Man - 'OK, how much?'
> 
> Boy - '$250.'
> 
> A few weeks later, it happens again that the boy and the lover are in the
> closet together..
> 
> Boy - 'Dark in here.'
> 
> Man - 'Yes, it is.'
> 
> Boy - 'I have sand wedge.'
> 
> The lover, remembering the last time, asks the boy, 'How much?'
> 
> Boy - '$750.'
> 
> Man - 'Sold.'
> 
> 
> 
> A few days later, the boy's father says to the boy, 'Grab your sand wedge
> and golf ball. Let's go outside and have some short game practice.'
> 
> The boy says, 'I can't. I sold my ball and sand wedge, Dad.'
> 
> The father says, 'What?! How much did you sell them for?'
> 
> Boy - '$1,000.'
> 
> 
> The father says, 'That's terrible to overcharge your friends like that. That is
> far more than those two things cost. I'm going to take you to church and
> make you confess.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They go to the church and the father makes the little boy sit in the
> confession booth and he closes the door.
> 
> The boy says, 'Dark in here.'
> 
> The priest says, 'Don't start that **** with me again. You're in my closet now!



JWilliamson, 

HILLARIOUS! I'll remember to stay out of dark closets!


----------



## GAllen

HEHE a witty joke.


----------



## GAllen

If you dip your sunglasses in dog ****, even the roses will look brown


----------

